# 2013 Mercedes Benz CLS 550 | 22" Road Force Wheels RF-16 Gun Metal, Machine | AudioC



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

*2013 Mercedes Benz CLS 550 | 22" Road Force Wheels RF-16 Gun Metal, Machine | AudioC*


This 2013 Mercedes Benz owner wanted a new set of Concave Mercedes Wheels so we went with 22" Road Force Wheels RF 16 in a gun metal, Machine face finish. Rims and tire set up is 22x9 & 22x10.5 wrapped with 235-30-22 & 275-25-22 Tires. 
For any detailed information feel free to give us a call. 
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/N28ngA


__
https://flic.kr/p/N28ngA
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/MWDy7t


__
https://flic.kr/p/MWDy7t
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/N28mZU


__
https://flic.kr/p/N28mZU
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/MWDy2t


__
https://flic.kr/p/MWDy2t
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/N28n7Y


__
https://flic.kr/p/N28n7Y
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------

